# My review of the EK Supremacy Evo



## Ramzinho

thanks mate for the hard work. + rep and keep it up


----------



## VSG

Thanks man! I wish PPC had not messed up my order from last week. I had a few "beauty" shots planned out with hard line tubing and coolant but others have already done that so one can check it out there


----------



## CaliLife17

+Rep, thanks for the good review. Can't wait to see what what this does for a 5960x.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> +Rep, thanks for the good review. Can't wait to see what what this does for a 5960x.


You and me both! Going by the trend, I would expect better performance from Evo again. Solder is also a TIM in the end!


----------



## Kimir

Looking forward to the test with 5960X.


----------



## M3TAl

Great testing gegeg.







Still loving my Supremacy Clean CSQ though







.


----------



## VSG

Thanks!

Ya, it may be a hard sell for the conversion kit unless priced very well. I wish I had an original Supremacy to add in here. But for those looking for new blocks, these two I have will be among the top contenders.


----------



## M3TAl

I would lend you mine but I kind of scratched the bottom of the plate up, not mirror finish anymore







. Don't have any other blocks to replace it with either. The copper also needs a cleaning.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I would lend you mine but I kind of scratched the bottom of the plate up, not mirror finish anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't have any other blocks to replace it with either. The copper also needs a cleaning.


Much appreciated but as you said if that's your only block then you should keep it


----------



## Barefooter

Nice review geggeg! Really appreciate you sharing this with us. Great looking block too.


----------



## VSG

Thanks, I appreciate any feedback seeing how this is all new to me. FYI, the conversion kits are already out on the EK webstore:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-upgrade-kit-plexi.html

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-upgrade-kit-acetal.html


----------



## VSG

Some more shots:













I was hoping my order from PPC had the small LEDs in it but nope. I wanted to show the Plexi top with the locations for 2 LEDs in it.


----------



## M3TAl

There's 4 LED holes now? The original plexi supremacy has 2, or at least mine does.


----------



## VSG

So does this, corrected the previous post. Thanks for correcting me, +1


----------



## M3TAl

4 would be nice, more options for routing the LED's through the case in a cleaner way.


----------



## VSG

True. To be honest I haven't really seen a lot of people use the LED holes in the Plexi tops- likely due to the wiring coming off potentially ugly.


----------



## M3TAl

I was using LED's with Pastel Ice White and it looked pretty awesome IMO. The way the block is setup in my rig the holes are right at the top right by a cable management hole so it worked perfectly. Thing is my XSPC LED was absolute garbage. Started out really bright, ended life extremely dull in a matter of weeks. One of the two LED's was so dull it gave almost 0 light off and turned blue.

Don't have a pic that does it justice, just a phone pic. In person it looked pretty awesome. This is before adding VRM and NB blocks too.


----------



## VSG

True, getting good quality 3mm LEDs is also a factor. I will say that photo above looks better than what I would have expected with an opaque coolant such as Mayhems Pastel.


----------



## M3TAl

What was really nice was the VRM and NB block that were added later are also clear plexi. When the LED was still at its proper full brightness it really accented the Pastel in all 3 blocks nicely. Looked sweeeet


----------



## Martinm210

Great job! My only suggestion is the left/vertical axis unit format. minor/major tics should round to a near whole degree or some common fraction.

Also perhaps some std deviation of the mounting variances to gleen some sense of significant figures. For me at least, I rarely get all 5 mounts to have much better than a .5C STD Dev so I also like to keep significant figures in some perspective when reporting out the difference. I know some others do better than that, but .1C is almost never possible. Mounting variability is also something that seems to grow worse with more aggressively bowed bases so there is at least some value in that respect as well.

Really cool that you have access to the controlled hotbox. It's less of an issue for CPU water delta based results but a HUGE deal for rad testing. What it does offer is complete system testing as opposed to isolated CPU water delta only. Still not sure I'd do that considering dust buildup effects and other variables, but it would be a warm welcomed tool for any PC cooling testing. Would be ideal for an air cooler or rad test roundup.

Interesting to see the variety of inserts and nozzles. I suspect a large component of that is base bowing mechanical TIM effects rather than hydraulic..

Good stuff!


----------



## VSG

Thanks for the great feedback, Martin.

I was in several minds about the plot formatting. Stren suggested not zooming in to exaggerate the values but I felt like the differences were way too subtle as it is so this would help visually distinguish the values. I am still not a 100% on that. The reason my major/minor ticks were not rounded off was more of a time issue than anything else. I wasn't expecting to do a review till I got a request to do so and you can see the formatting on the first two plots are different from the 3rd one. Definitely not what I was going for. I have another NDA review tomorrow for a case but I will try to get back to this once I am done testing with the 5960x.

About the standard deviation part, I ended up going with a Gaussian distribution for both data sets and the standard deviation was less than 0.25C with the EK block (4 of the 5 runs were closer to each other though). The Koolance 380i was actually even better at 0.14 C across all runs. I will definitely include mean +/- standard deviation when I update this. Thanks again!

Ya, I was just saying in another thread that I wished you or Bundy stayed nearby so I could sneak you into the lab over a weekend for a radiator round up. I think Corsair is interested in testing out their HG10 in here with sound and performance tests so that's where the entire setup will be really handy.


----------



## Martinm210

Nice, just have fun with it.

The hot room would have been a huge benefit. I had Bill Adams offer to sell me an environmental chamber a while back, but I never wanted to spend that much considering it was all for fun. Figured I blew enough on the various meters and other bits, anything more would make it work!..









Cheers!
Martin


----------



## VSG

Doing this just showed how much time and effort you guys put in. I was of the "anyone can do this, just don't have the resources" mindset till now. So much for that!

Ya, definitely only doing this for fun while running some actual paying work in the same lab over weekends. Once this turns into anything more, it isn't worth it anymore in my opinion.


----------



## krulin_m

Awesome review! I also like the look of this block but when I looked into getting one for my 5820K, there were SO many listed even when I used their configurator thing. I know it might be a silly thing to ask. But any chance of some help narrowing my choices down to one copper / plexi version for the 5820K on a RVE?









I mention copper because I am thinking / going to try a 100% copper build (no nickel, etc.).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Awesome review! I also like the look of this block but when I looked into getting one for my 5820K, there were SO many listed even when I used their configurator thing. I know it might be a silly thing to ask. But any chance of some help narrowing my choices down to one copper / plexi version for the 5820K on a RVE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mention copper because I am thinking / going to try a 100% copper build (no nickel, etc.).


This one: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy-evo/ek-supremacy-evo.html? There is also the same version in their original CSQ design: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy-evo/ek-supremacy-evo-original-csq.html

If so, look for it at the closest retailer to you.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This one: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy-evo/ek-supremacy-evo.html? There is also the same version in their original CSQ design: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy-evo/ek-supremacy-evo-original-csq.html
> 
> If so, look for it at the closest retailer to you.


Awesome! Thank you. BTW, another silly noob question. What is the difference between the first one and the "csq"?


----------



## Kimir

First one has clean top and the "CSQ" is the name of the design that has circles on it.


----------



## krulin_m

Oops double post. My ISP sucks at times.


----------



## szeged

have you gotten to test on the socket 2011 chips yet? it seems these can get a few c difference over the old supremacy, and thats enough for me to buy a upgrade kit, or buy a new block and sell the old one.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you. BTW, another silly noob question. What is the difference between the first one and the "csq"?


Nothing performance wise, just different aesthetics. As Kimir said, CSQ is Circle Square.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have you gotten to test on the socket 2011 chips yet? it seems these can get a few c difference over the old supremacy, and thats enough for me to buy a upgrade kit, or buy a new block and sell the old one.


Afraid not, Moonmanovich is the only guy with a rigorous testing methodology and Socket 2011 results so far. I am still deciding on ram and motherboard - had an interesting email conversation with JJ today about Deluxe vs WS vs RVE.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> First one has clean top and the "CSQ" is the name of the design that has circles on it.


Ahh, I see now. Now I feel like a derp.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nothing performance wise, just different aesthetics. As Kimir said, CSQ is Circle Square.
> Afraid not, Moonmanovich is the only guy with a rigorous testing methodology and Socket 2011 results so far. I am still deciding on ram and motherboard - had an interesting email conversation with JJ today about Deluxe vs WS vs RVE.


bah, his test only showed like a .5 difference on a stock 4930k, im hoping to see a 2c or so difference on a OCd 5960x.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nothing performance wise, just different aesthetics. As Kimir said, CSQ is Circle Square.
> Afraid not, Moonmanovich is the only guy with a rigorous testing methodology and Socket 2011 results so far. I am still deciding on ram and motherboard - had an interesting email conversation with JJ today about Deluxe vs WS vs RVE.


Then please expand on CCW EK EVO results.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Then please expand on CCW EK EVO results.


CW or CCW should be the same (and it was) for all blocks unless the microchannels aren't symmetrical or the CPU die isn't in the middle of the channels. This is not the case with any recent CPUs or any of the flagship blocks (including these two) so I have to attribute his findings between CW and CCW to other possibilities like mounting and so forth. He doesn't say what the difference in block orientation was either!


----------



## KaRtA82

Great review. Looking to grab one now.

Quick question, does the installation kit cover naked cpus (ie. 4790k/g3258 delid)? or do you have to get the add-on kit separately?


----------



## VSG

I am not a 100% sure but seeing how the only change is inside the block, I believe you will need the naked Ivy mount kit.

@derickwm should be able to confirm.


----------



## KaRtA82

Cool. I'll send a message to confirm. Watercooling support/availability in Australia is crap!


----------



## VSG

For those on the Haswell-E platform:
Quote:


> We have updated our EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO installation manual. Please use Insert 2 (I2) with Jet J1 (0.25mm) for best results on Intel LGA-2011-V3 series Core i7 58xx/59xx CPUs. We never stop - we are fine tuning the performance even further.


----------



## Ramzinho

I can't wait for the MCP50X review


----------



## M3TAl

If you end up not needing one of those MCP50X (think you said you have two?) I'd be glad to send some funds your way


----------



## Aznlotus161

Wow, great review man.

Totally new to the water cooling scene so this is useful. +1


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I can't wait for the MCP50X review


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you end up not needing one of those MCP50X (think you said you have two?) I'd be glad to send some funds your way


Tests ongoing now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Wow, great review man.
> 
> Totally new to the water cooling scene so this is useful. +1


Thanks a lot!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohoo, can't wait to see the results! ^-^


----------



## KaRtA82

Got one last night myself. Sweet block and seems to keep the cpu cooler than the last block (XSPC Rasa). Only downside was the springs were missing from the kit and would have been nice to have either 2 led holes on opposite sides for a better effect or 4 holes in total. The 2 next to each other kind of looks a bit one sided.

To answer my question from a previous post, it 100% does not include the Ivy Naked mount, standard 115x/2011/amd only. I purchased the Naked Ivy kit separately to be sure, so it anyone else is wondering, you all now know.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Got one last night myself. Sweet block and seems to keep the cpu cooler than the last block (XSPC Rasa). Only downside was the springs were missing from the kit and would have been nice to have either 2 led holes on opposite sides for a better effect or 4 holes in total. The 2 next to each other kind of looks a bit one sided.
> 
> To answer my question from a previous post, it 100% does not include the Ivy Naked mount, standard 115x/2011/amd only. I purchased the Naked Ivy kit separately to be sure, so it anyone else is wondering, you all now know.


Nice, appreciate the info there.

Any recommendations on which block if I'm going for a full white/black build?

Thinking of getting some white leds for those 2 holes.


----------



## Eugenius

so is the evo worth getting over the regular supremacy? And which orientation is best: goofy or regular?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Nice, appreciate the info there.
> 
> Any recommendations on which block if I'm going for a full white/black build?
> 
> Thinking of getting some white leds for those 2 holes.


What about the white acetal top version? That does mean no LEDs but also no wiring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> so is the evo worth getting over the regular supremacy? And which orientation is best: goofy or regular?


If you already have the Supremacy original, probably not unless you want a different look. Orientation depends on the CPU/die layout.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about the white acetal top version? That does mean no LEDs but also no wiring.


Yeah good suggestion, thanks geggeg.

I was juggling between the white or black the EK-Supremacy EVO White Edition or the EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal+Nickel.

Motherboard will be an Asus Sabertooth Mark 1 so the white might provide some nice contrast there who knows


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about the white acetal top version? That does mean no LEDs but also no wiring.
> If you already have the Supremacy original, probably not unless you want a different look. Orientation depends on the CPU/die layout.


For 5960x that's OC: regular or goofy?

Just gonna keep it anyhow, at 70 bucks not worth the RMA restocking fee and return shipping...


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Yeah good suggestion, thanks geggeg.
> 
> I was juggling between the white or black the EK-Supremacy EVO White Edition or the EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal+Nickel.
> 
> Motherboard will be an Asus Sabertooth Mark 1 so the white might provide some nice contrast there who knows


White top could look nice on that for sure, or clear with pastel white coolant.

I've got red led's in my clear ATM. Got some white led's as well so I can pop them in tonight and take a piccy if you like.

Haven't seen any results on has-e yet, so looks like we have a test bunny.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> For 5960x that's OC: regular or goofy?
> 
> Just gonna keep it anyhow, at 70 bucks not worth the RMA restocking fee and return shipping...


I can't tell you yet, because my motherboard and RAM aren't here yet. Even so, I don't have the original supremacy either so what works with the Evo may not be the case for you. Finally, the 5960x is a squarish die so I won't be surprised if there is little effect of orientation here to be honest.


----------



## KaRtA82

Red and White LED images as promised.


----------



## VSG

They look pretty good to me, especially the white ones. Mind sharing the particular LEDs used? How do you manage the extra wiring right up there on the CPU?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooooooooh, the LEDs make the clear blocks rather tempting to look at (as opposed to the black)


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red and White LED images as promised.


Beautiful, I also would love to know how you set up your LEDS.

It was either just plain black or led white for a build I'm planning.

Nice to see it looks very nice.


----------



## KaRtA82

This was really just a quick fit. Still waiting on my gpu block and backplate to arrive, hence the clear and white tube. Going black hoses when I fit it all properly and naked fit on the cpu die with the Ivy Naked Kit (waiting on springs that were missing from the fitting kit also).

The LED's are the EK white 3mm twins. They come with black individual sleeves so they look the goods especially on the M7G with the Matte look pcb. Just connected to a molecule behind the tray, and sneakily run them under the board mosfet heatpipe and slightly bent into the holes. Hoping they don't fade. Personally, I'm not into too much bling as the box sits right next to my screen, the red gives a really nice glow effect, camera doesn't di it justice, the White is a bit bright for me, but if you like a bright look, definitely the way to go. Have the whites loosely layed in the 750d just to brighten the case up.

Anyway got them from here https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12751. Watercooling support/suppliers are thin in Australia, sure you guys in Europe and America can get these much easier.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> This was really just a quick fit. Still waiting on my gpu block and backplate to arrive, hence the clear and white tube. Going black hoses when I fit it all properly and naked fit on the cpu die with the Ivy Naked Kit (waiting on springs that were missing from the fitting kit also).
> 
> The LED's are the EK white 3mm twins. They come with black individual sleeves so they look the goods especially on the M7G with the Matte look pcb. Just connected to a molecule behind the tray, and sneakily run them under the board mosfet heatpipe and slightly bent into the holes. Hoping they don't fade. Personally, I'm not into too much bling as the box sits right next to my screen, the red gives a really nice glow effect, camera doesn't di it justice, the White is a bit bright for me, but if you like a bright look, definitely the way to go. Have the whites loosely layed in the 750d just to brighten the case up.
> 
> Anyway got them from here https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12751. Watercooling support/suppliers are thin in Australia, sure you guys in Europe and America can get these much easier.


Awesome, well it looks good anyways.

That sounds like a sleek build, update us!

Rep for the info.









I'm still on the fence personally, what EK block would you guys recommend for this ASUS Z97-A mobo aesthetics wise?

I'll be using primo elegant white tubing.

Motherboard for reference:


EK Blocks that are compatible:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EK-Supremacy EVO - Gold 

EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal

EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel

EK-Supremacy EVO White Edition




I'm leaning towards just the black acetal.









EDIT: Linked pics of each block.


----------



## VSG

If you can make the gold one work, that would look great. But note that using colored coolants will negate the extra money paid for the gold block.

On a side note, I just noticed EK has this review up on their website: http://www.ekwb.com/reviews/water-blocks-reviews/


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red and White LED images as promised.


+rep for the awesome info, did not know EK produced a line of 3mm LEDs without inline attenuators, yet only makes sense that they do, will ask PPCS to order them.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/leds/leds-3mm.html

12inches in length, think I'll get a molex to 2-pin adapter and run white LEDs for the EK nickel-plexi CPU and GPU blocks from the Aquaero 6 12V Pwr Outs, just in case they are too intense at night can lower the power/brightness ever so slightly in AquaSuite.

Sounds like a plan Sam.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you can make the gold one work, that would look great. But note that using colored coolants will negate the extra money paid for the gold block.
> 
> On a side note, I just noticed EK has this review up on their website: http://www.ekwb.com/reviews/water-blocks-reviews/


Yeah I wasn't even planning on gold, but that shouldn't look too bad...

Haha yay congrats







, it was well written. I'm sure an EK rep saw it at one point or another.


----------



## VSG

FYI: http://www.ekwb.com/news/543/19/EK-Supremacy-EVO-now-shipping-with-brand-new-Jet-J3-for-LGA-2011-3-CPUs/

Relevant quote:
Quote:


> The new jet plate J3 with every newly assembled EK-Supremacy EVO water block at no additional cost. EK is also giving away 1000 (one thousand) free J3 jet plates to our existing users - these will also be distributed among our resellers. They come free of charge other than the shipping fee (for end customer there is a limit of 2 free jet plates per order) and are available through EK Webshop and Partner Reseller Network.


Great timing too, I am almost ready to test the 5960x.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI: http://www.ekwb.com/news/543/19/EK-Supremacy-EVO-now-shipping-with-brand-new-Jet-J3-for-LGA-2011-3-CPUs/
> 
> Relevant quote:
> Great timing too, I am almost ready to test the 5960x.


I JUST ordered a new EVO like 4 days ago from PPCS to replace my Other Evo (going from original CSQ Nickel to Clean Nickel)

How do we go about getting that free J3 for existing users? would be nice not have to pay for a new jet plate.


----------



## VSG

Possibly by contacting the reseller you bought it from, and having them either ship it by itself or add it to a subsequent order. Talk to @Phillyd to be sure.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Anyone have the Supremacy EVO Gold? Works like a charm for me. Best results I could find in reviews att, including the comprehensive roundup by

another member, who's name I can't seem to recall atm.

I'll put a link on it if I can.

FF









Here ya go. Outdated by now I would think, but it gives u an idea about the variance when making choices.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014


----------



## Sir Beregond

Nice review. Mine was missing the retention springs and supposedly they were shipped to me after a support ticket into EK....3 weeks ago. Well looking forward to it once they show up.


----------



## VSG

I am sure you will love it, I've since tested out this on 2 other CPUs and compared against a few other CPU blocks and this consistently continued to perform the best- especially on x99.


----------

